# VapeCon 2019 Local Vendor Juice Shootout Results!



## Christos

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Christos

​In *First Place* we have @Vape Republic!






In *Second Place* we have @MADMAX from Prime!


​In *Third Place* we have @Wayne pieterse from Thrifty Clouds!


Please feel free to use these images on your juices and also let us know when they are released!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos

Overall Results:

@Vape Republic 29.94%
@MADMAX 21.57%
@Wayne pieterse 15.82%
@BATMAN 14.69%
@Hoosain 8.47%
@Ahmed Kara 5.08%
@method1 2.26%
@Oupa 2.26%[/USER]

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Congrats to the winners!!
And thank you to all those who entered.

And a BIG thank you to @Christos for administering this competition for us so smoothly

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

Wow @BATMAN . You must be living the mixer's dream.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mo_MZ

@Vape Republic congratulations.. Well done... I'm ordering the first batch now. That juice was on another level; one of my Vapecon highlights..
#want #want #want

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MADMAX

Thanks guys for an awesome well executed competition

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------

